# The trouble with bisexuality. It takes THREE sometimes.



## JohnPBailey (23 d ago)

I believe most humans naturally possess bisexuality but that's neither here nor there.

Bisexuality involves being attracted to both sexes so a minimum of two persons might be needed as lovers, one male and another female, to satisfy the sexuality of many individual bisexuals. Notice how I did not say ALL bisexuals. This doesn't work out too well especially in monogamous marriages. In nature, most animals aren't *confined *to one sex partner for life. The wolf might be a rare exception. Monogamous marriage is often like a long jail sentence, a sexual confinement of sorts. Of course, many heterosexuals feel they need to change sex partners once in a while too. 

Is anybody here monogamously married to a known bisexual? Are you OK with that bisexual spouse to have sex with an extramarital partner on occasion as long as that extramarital partner is the opposite sex as yours? This is so the* bisexual spouse* feels complete or whole as a sexual living being.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

JohnPBailey said:


> I believe most humans naturally possess bisexuality but that's neither here nor there.
> 
> Bisexuality involves being attracted to both sexes so a minimum of two persons might be needed as lovers, one male and another female, to satisfy the sexuality of many individual bisexuals. Notice how I did not say ALL bisexuals. This doesn't work out too well especially in monogamous marriages. In nature, most animals aren't *confined *to one sex partner for life. The wolf might be a rare exception. Monogamous marriage is often like a long jail sentence, a sexual confinement of sorts. Of course, many heterosexuals feel they need to change sex partners once in a while too.
> 
> Is anybody here monogamously married to a known bisexual? Are you OK with that bisexual spouse to have sex with an extramarital partner on occasion as long as that extramarital partner is the opposite sex as yours? This is so the* bisexual spouse* feels complete or whole as a sexual living being.


I wouldn’t argue for or against the biology of bisexuality because I think our minds can override biology and fool us into thinking anything. But based strictly on biology... male/female and the instinct to procreate is the only right thing.

When it comes to marriage to a bisexual, I think your last paragraph, and especially the last statement, are wrong. Excluding open marriages, which are not connected to being bisexual.

A bisexual person living in a monogamous marriage has no more “right” to sleep outside the marriage “to become whole” 🤮 than a normal cheating man or woman does. They have made the choice to commit to a single person and should stand by that choice. Attraction to another person outside the marriage happens all the time and has nothing to do with bisexuality. But we don’t get to be fulfilled by someone else just cause we’re in lust.

Again, if the couple opens the marriage or any other sort of arrangement then fine. But such an arrangement would not be because one partner or the other is bisexual necessarily.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

There are literally millions of such couples in the US alone that consensually get into swinging to satisfy such desires. In my experience, most consider their _relationship _to be monogamous, but they have recreational sex with others occasionally.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

JohnPBailey said:


> In nature, most animals aren't *confined *to one sex partner for life. The wolf might be a rare exception.


There are many "rare" exceptions....kinda makes it not so rare.

If we're going to take our sexual habit cues from the animal kingdom, get ready for a freak show.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

JohnPBailey said:


> I believe most humans naturally possess bisexuality but that's neither here nor there.


Not this guy.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

JohnPBailey said:


> I believe most humans naturally possess bisexuality but that's neither here nor there.


You have strange beliefs. Not a chance that “most” is accurate.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Married but Happy said:


> In my experience, most consider their _relationship _to be monogamous, but they have recreational sex with others occasionally.


Boy is THAT redefining things...


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> Boy is THAT redefining things...


Also known as adultery.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

JohnPBailey said:


> Is anybody here monogamously married to a known bisexual?


I am. 23 years as a couple, 20 married.



JohnPBailey said:


> Are you OK with that bisexual spouse to have sex with an extramarital partner on occasion as long as that extramarital partner is the opposite sex as yours?


Absolutely not. Bisexuality isn't an excuse for infidelity. When we became a couple we agreed to be monogamous. When we married we committed to monogamy for life. Just like I don't get to have sex with other people, neither does he.



JohnPBailey said:


> This is so the* bisexual spouse* feels complete or whole as a sexual living being.


A bisexual has no more need to have sex with other people than a heterosexual does. Saying a bisexual needs to have sex with someone that has different genitalia as their partner/spouse is like saying a heterosexual needs to have sex with someone who has, say, a different hair color or body type as their partner/spouse. No one with any sense would buy it.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

JohnPBailey said:


> I believe most humans naturally possess bisexuality but that's neither here nor there.
> 
> Bisexuality involves being attracted to both sexes so a minimum of two persons might be needed as lovers, one male and another female, to satisfy the sexuality of many individual bisexuals. Notice how I did not say ALL bisexuals. This doesn't work out too well especially in monogamous marriages. In nature, most animals aren't *confined *to one sex partner for life. The wolf might be a rare exception. Monogamous marriage is often like a long jail sentence, a sexual confinement of sorts. Of course, many heterosexuals feel they need to change sex partners once in a while too.
> 
> Is anybody here monogamously married to a known bisexual? Are you OK with that bisexual spouse to have sex with an extramarital partner on occasion as long as that extramarital partner is the opposite sex as yours? This is so the* bisexual spouse* feels complete or whole as a sexual living being.


I don`t agree that most humans naturally possess bisexuality.
As a guy I believe there is nothing in this world as the look, smell and feel of young and youngish women.
Women as soft, curvy and squishy whereas men are hard, hairy and smell like sweat and musk.
Not fat but even plump women are cuddly and feel good in bed.
I`ve never understood how women can find men attractive, if I was a woman I`d definitely be lesbian.


----------



## redHairs (6 mo ago)

I don't know, probably I had relationships only with straight guys. But I not sure because I'm transgirl. I not sure is it necessary to change partners for them time to time. I could be probably not against it, if I have enough self-confidence. I always worried if my partner find another girl more attractive than me able to bear baby, "natual", to fake like me, who is "stolen" lifestyle of a girl from nature. Probably it's a main reason why I never consider open relationships. And dropped couple of guys who wanted to date with me even know everything about me, had a chemistry with them, but said, they want open relationships. Or wanted to have things like sex with me and another girl, despite both of them claimed that they're romantically monogamous.
Maybe I were too old style, and were wrong, I don't know. If I'll be alone again, and come to "market" in the 4th time, I could probably try to change my mind about that. In order to increase my chances.


----------

